# RISE OF NATIONS "rise.exe can't run"



## Ron_hotice (Dec 15, 2008)

I got rise of nations:thrones and patriots
it used 2 wRk b4...bT its nt wRkin siNce a wEEk...i triEd reinstaLLinG thrice...bt everytiMe therE ws a probLem wheN thE file "rise.exe" ws being copied...i clickeD "ignore"..n then proceeded..

I believe the "rise.exe" fiLe is corruPt o its got sm proB...if any1 cuD send me a link 2 dwnload that fiLe, it wud hlp a loT...only that file not a whole game..the file is aBt 500kb only..!!


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

Please don't type in shorthand. 

Because of "possible" piracy issues, no one here will post a link for you to download a game, or a "file" for a game.

We can try to troubleshoot your install issue.

You mention that it worked last week. Was anything installed or removed since then? Check the installation disc, are there any scratches, fingerprints, or dirt on it?


----------



## Ron_hotice (Dec 15, 2008)

ya there r soMe scratches on it...!
i m screwed...donno wad 2 do...it was my favouriTe gamE...n while d installation takes pLace, there is an error tht "there was a problem copying rise.exe"..nd there r 3 options
1.)"abort"...whch closes d installatn

2.)"ignore"..whch instaLLed d game bt its showin d probLem mentioned aboVe

3.)"retry"..whch restarts d installation and same thing happeNs again...!

PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ heLp meeee....!!!


----------



## Ron_hotice (Dec 15, 2008)

ya there r soMe scratches on it...!
i m screwed...donno wad 2 do...it was my favouriTe gamE...n while d installation takes pLace, there is an error tht "there was a problem copying rise.exe"..nd there r 3 options
1.)"abort"...whch closes d installatn

2.)"ignore"..whch instaLLed d game bt its showin d probLem mentioned aboVe

3.)"retry"..whch restarts d installation and same thing happeNs again...!

PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ heLp meeee....!!!


----------



## Brosif (Dec 27, 2008)

all i can say is you might have gotten a defect copy of the game, and you may just have to go back out and buy a new copy, or you could try manually running the rise.exe from the game disk.


----------



## Yowninalbert (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a problem too. When I install Rise of Nations. it runs a setup. but when the installation gets to 67%, an error pops up that the installation can't continue because the folder is being used and other applications may be running. I check this and there's no other programs running except the setup and I click retry and it still shows the same problem! What can I do? It worked well last week, but when I reinstall it, the problem shows up. What do I have to do?


----------

